# 5th Annual All Nissan/Infiniti/Datsun bash!!!



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

> What: 5th Annual All nissan/infiniti/Datsun Meet/B B Q
> 
> When: February 2nd, 2008 @ 12:00
> 
> ...




Well, it's that time again guys, I'll have details on the caravan as soon as I finalize the meeting points and work out an Itinerary. (We're starting in SD this year, so make sure to get to bed early the night before)


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

*CARAVAN INFO!!!*

*5th Annual All Nissan/Infiniti/Datsun Bash Official Southern California Caravan Info:* 
First off, PLEASE make sure to TOP OFF YOUR GAS before coming... it's going to be alot of driving. Time to buy breakfast will also be available along the way. *note: most get food at the jack-in-the-box at the industry location, so lines are long. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR THOSE GETTING FOOD so choose wisely.* 


Itinerary: 


Meet in San Diego at approx. 6:00a

Leave at approx. 6:15a

Meet in Oceanside at approx. 7:00a

Leave at approx. 7:15a

Meet at the Irvine Spectrum south lot at 8:00a 

Leave at approx. 8:15a 

Meet at Krispi Kreme's in Cerritos at approx. 8:45a 

Leave at approx. 9:00a 

Meet at Fry's Electronics in the City of Industry at approx. 9:30a 

Leave at approx. 9:45a 

Meet at Virginia Avenue Park in Santa Monica at approx. 10:30a 

Leave at approx. 10:45a 

Arrive in Oxnard at approx. 12:00p-12:30p 


Fairly Simple rules;


Last year we had a huge group, so this year I'm changing the "one lane only rule" to two. This means when driving as a group we'll only take up two paralell lanes. This means you'll need to pay extra attention when driving with the group. A lot of exits/turns seem to come up quick when in such a large group so be sure to bee in the right lane early. Also, make sure to let others into the lane when they signal. It's not a race, and it'd be terrible to have someone get lost just cause some jackhole didn't let them in. This also goes for regular traffic. Sure we're all together, but we don't own the road. Use common courtesy and let others in, and don't cut others off.

No excessive speeding. Drive with the flow of traffic/the group. If you get pulled over, no one's stopping for you. If you want to get ahead of the pack to get video of everyone passing or what-have-you, that's fine but you do so at your own risk.

Turn your Running lights (Parking lights) on while with the group to identify you as such. 

No racing/erratic lane changes this can not be stressed enough. I know it's tempting to have a bit of fun when you're surrounded by other modified cars, but remember there's a time and place... this is not it.

Two-way radios and cell phones are encouraged, as well as cameras and camcorders, however... please use them in a safe manner. Preferably used by a passenger. I will be announcing what frequency we are using on the radios at each location.

Last but not least lets make it a fun trip. Again, drive courteously, cautiously, and safely. It's going to be a lot of driving with an everchanging scenery including some of CA's best coastlines. Enjoy it.



Route Directions: 
-MEET-
*SAN DIEGO MEET LOCATION: Fry's Electronics; 9825 Stonecrest Blvd, San Diego, CA 92123*
1. Head north on Murphy Canyon Rd toward Stonecrest Blvd
2. Turn right at Aero Dr
3. Turn right to merge onto I-15 N
4. Take the exit onto CA-52 W
5. Take the Junction I-805 exit
6. Keep right at the fork, follow signs for I-805 N and merge onto I-805 N
7. Merge onto I-5 N
8. Take exit 54C to merge onto Harbor Dr toward Oceanside
9. Turn left at Carmelo Dr
10. Carmelo Dr turns slightly right and becomes Riverside Dr
-MEET-
*OCEANSIDE MEET LOCATION: Oceanside Harbor Parking Lot East; (Nearest Address) 1301 Carmelo Dr. Oceanside, CA 92054*
1. Head east on Riverside Dr toward Carmelo Dr
2. Riverside Dr turns slightly left and becomes Carmelo Dr
3. Turn right at Harbor Dr
4. Slight left to stay on Harbor Dr
5. Turn left to merge onto I-5 N toward Los Angeles 
6. Take the I-405 N exit toward Long Beach
7. Keep right at the fork, follow signs for Irvine Center Dr 
8. Sharp left at Enterprise 
-MEET- 
*IRVINE MEET LOCATION: Irvine Spectrum South Lot; Enterprise Dr. Irvine, CA 92618*
1. Start on ENTERPRISE (at ENTERPRISE & IRVINE CENTER DR in IRVINE) 
2. Bear L onto I-405 NORTH toward LONG BEACH 
3. Take exit #24 onto I-605 NORTH 
4. Take the SOUTH ST exit 
5. Turn R on SOUTH ST 
6. Turn L on GRIDLEY RD 
7. Make a U-turn at 186TH ST onto GRIDLEY RD 
8. Arrive at 18605 GRIDLEY RD. on the R 
-MEET-
*CERRITOS MEET LOCATION: Chick-Fil-A; 18605 Gridley Rd. Cerritos, CA 90703*
1. Start on GRIDLEY RD, going toward 187TH ST 
2. Turn R on SOUTH ST 
3. Take ramp onto I-605 
4. Take ramp onto CA-60 
5. Take ramp toward CROSSROADS PKWY S 
6. Turn L on CROSSROADS PKWY 
7. Arrive at 13401 CROSSROADS PKWY. on the L 
-MEET- 
*CITY OF INDUSTRY MEET LOCATION: Fry's Electronics; 13401 Crossroads Pkwy City of Industry, CA 91746*
1. Start at 13401 CROSSROADS PKWY. 
2. Turn L onto CA-60 
3. Merge onto I-10 
4. Take ramp onto CLOVERFIELD BLVD. 
5. Turn R on Pearl St. 
6. Arrive at Pearl St. & 17th St. 
-MEET-
*SANTA MONICA MEET LOCATION: Pearl St. @ 17th St. Santa Monica, CA 90405* 
1. Start at Pearl St. & 17th St. heading east 
2. Turn left at 20th St
3. Turn left onto the I-10 W/Santa Monica Fwy W ramp
4. Merge onto I-10 W/Santa Monica Fwy
5. Continue on CA-1 N
6. Continue on S Rice Ave
7. Turn left at E Channel Islands Blvd
8. Turn left to stay on E Channel Islands Blvd (over bridge)
9. Turn left to stay on E Channel Islands Blvd (after bridge)
10. Continue on Harbor Blvd
11. Arrive at Mandalay Beach Park on the Left.

San Diego Meet Location.









Oceanside Meet Location.









Irvine Meet Location. 









Cerritos Meet Location. 









City of Industry Meet Location. 









Santa Monica Meet Location. 









Oxnard Final Meet Location. 









_note: please make sure to park in/near the highlighted areas indicated._


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

info for all the I.E. peeps... Jeff from team shift is doing the meet up in ontario again. 



> MY MEET SPOT FOR THE INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE AT 7:30AM SHARP IN THE ONTARIO MILLS MALL IN FRONT OF THE DAVE AND BUSTERS PARKING LOT


You should see him in his red Spec V.


----------

